# Leopard Gecko Morph?



## Art_Gekko (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi,

new to the site so have no idea if this will work though have followed the sticky about photos.

I have a two year old Leopard gecko that I was bought about a year ago. Now I'm looking at getting a couple of females due to having a spare viv and hopefully breeding them. 

Before I buy the females just wondered if my male leo is a specific morph or not? And if so which morph of females should be bought?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

:welcome:....another Leeds person...Great:2thumb:. Welcome to RFUK first. He is a gorgoeus leo. Id say he was a Hypo as he has a few spots on his back...if he had no spots there he would be classed as a super hypo. As for breeding id breed him with a tremper albino so then you would have the possability of breeding Hybinos then possibly sunglows. Love the second pic...looks very cheeky. x


----------



## Art_Gekko (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks ^_^

So glad it's not just me that thinks he's gorgeous!

Those spots come and go, don't know if that's odd? 

I know about sunglows but what's a tremper albino and a hybino?

And yeah he does cheeky very well, he's such a poser!


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Art_Gekko said:


> Thanks ^_^
> 
> So glad it's not just me that thinks he's gorgeous!
> 
> ...


I think i get ya with the spots coming and going...like when hes coming to to a shed they fade? Our hypo is the same his spots start going purple then grey.....
A tremper albino is just one of the albino strains...very pretty and cheap. They were discovered/bred by Ron Tremper...hence the name. Ill try find some pics for you if you like?
A hybino is the morph of gecko just before sunglow...very pretty looking. x


----------



## Stu_thevines (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi I new too this site too!

I am Stuart and from Oxford! I just got one Fat tail Gecko last sat!

Any idea what bread my is!?

Also there any tips, as he / she is young at moment!! only about 3 inch long!


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Hes the hybino...posted the link so cant get done for copyright lol

http://www.thegeckobasement.com/images/02.1hybino.JPG

Heres a Tremper Albino from my own previous collection


----------



## Art_Gekko (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah, he looks almost bruised sometimes about a week before shedding. How often do your adult leo's shed? as he's just started shedding every two weeks whilst before it was a lot less frequent. Though we have just moved house so maybe it's a stress thing.

If you had some pics that's be great. I didn't know if he was a tangerine/carrot tail as he has some orange down his tail that is quite bright. 

xXx


----------



## Art_Gekko (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi,

Wow he/she is really cute, such big eyes!

Don't know much about fat tailed geckos but i guess they're similar to leo's, here's some general advice til someone more knowledgable comes along. 

Make sure his/her food is the right size for him/her so it can be digested properly. Maintain viv at correct temps for a fat tail and don't handle until the lizard is settled in the new environment.

You might get more responses if you post your own thread as people will be looking at leo morphs in this one.

Hope that helps xXx


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Stu_thevines said:


> Hi I new too this site too!
> 
> I am Stuart and from Oxford! I just got one Fat tail Gecko last sat!
> 
> ...



Hi and welcome Stuart! Must say he is a lovely looking fella:flrt:. Not too sure on morph but looks to be a pretty normal. Best tips i can give you is leave him to settle in. Sometimes they can take up to 2 weeks to eat...this is perfectly norma;. They pretty much have the same rewquirements as leopard geckos exept they need Humidity. 
Here is a great care sheet for them...

African Fat Tail Gecko Care Sheet

x


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

pretty sure its just a hypo tangerine, a very nice hypo tangerine at that


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Art_Gekko said:


> Yeah, he looks almost bruised sometimes about a week before shedding. How often do your adult leo's shed? as he's just started shedding every two weeks whilst before it was a lot less frequent. Though we have just moved house so maybe it's a stress thing.
> 
> If you had some pics that's be great. I didn't know if he was a tangerine/carrot tail as he has some orange down his tail that is quite bright.
> 
> xXx


Our adult shed around once a month now. Ity could be the move thats stressed him so the shedding should calm down lol. He wouldnt be classed as a carrot tail as theres not enough orange..same as ours...Check this thread though for carrot tails...some stunners..

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/331449-show-us-your-best-s.html

Heres one of our hypos...Yoshi


----------



## Art_Gekko (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks ^_^

Is there anywhere on this site with a basic intro to leo morphs? Could do with a brief description of the morphs and their characteristics as my leo book isn't very clear and it'll save me annoying people by asking hundreds of questions.

xXx


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Yep heres best site for all leo morphs

Category:Morphs - Leopard Gecko Wiki

x


----------



## Art_Gekko (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the help ^_^

Is that website at the bottom of you post your website where you sell your leo's? - sorry just checked it out, interesting website, can't believe people could hurt their pets that way.


----------



## randomcookiemonsta (Mar 5, 2009)

hmmm what's the difference between hypo and hypo tangerine then and how do you no if it's carrot tail or not? i'm not sure if mine is orange enough :2thumb:


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Art_Gekko said:


> Thanks for all the help ^_^
> 
> Is that website at the bottom of you post your website where you sell your leo's? - sorry just checked it out, interesting website, can't believe people could hurt their pets that way.


That site is our rescues and help site. It was set up by Gothgirl on here and theres a few rehomers around the country. We take in any reptiles in any condition and help them get well again. I mailny specialise in MBD (Metabolic Bone Disease). So far at the our rescue we have 2 leos with MBD, 3 leo partially sighted leos...2 with eye deformaties, a chinese water dragon with MBD and a bosc monitor with MBD, gout, thermal burns and an agression problem. Theres many more rehomers with reptiles with various problems too.


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

randomcookiemonsta said:


> hmmm what's the difference between hypo and hypo tangerine then and how do you no if it's carrot tail or not? i'm not sure if mine is orange enough :2thumb:


Hypo is more yellow colour...hypo tangerine is more orange..both mine and the ops geckos are Hypo Tangerines :2thumb:. The carrot tail goes by how much carrot is in the tail...i think its something like more then 20% is classed as a carrot tail...someone correct me im im way off though lol. x


----------



## Stu_thevines (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks very much all the tips!!

Its made me feel lot better now!! as worried a little!

This site going be amazing! to talk all other with geckos 

I try add more pictures tonight if my little baby is a wake Lol!!


----------



## randomcookiemonsta (Mar 5, 2009)

ToxicSiren said:


> Hypo is more yellow colour...hypo tangerine is more orange..both mine and the ops geckos are Hypo Tangerines :2thumb:. The carrot tail goes by how much carrot is in the tail...i think its something like more then 20% is classed as a carrot tail...someone correct me im im way off though lol. x


ok so what would you call this? (bought as hypo from welshreptilebreeders ant kiddi. )


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

randomcookiemonsta said:


> hmmm what's the difference between hypo and hypo tangerine then and how do you no if it's carrot tail or not? i'm not sure if mine is orange enough :2thumb:


Hypo just means reduced spots, hypo tangerine is reduced spots, but the gecko is showing more *tangerine* colouring than a normal yellow animal 

Carrot tail, depending on who tou ask varies, but imo the tail should be atleast 15-20% orange, BEFORE any black spots/markings 



ToxicSiren said:


> Hypo is more yellow colour...hypo tangerine is more orange..both mine and the ops geckos are Hypo Tangerines :2thumb:. The carrot tail goes by how much carrot is in the tail...i think its something like more then 20% is classed as a carrot tail...someone correct me im im way off though lol. x


Almost bang on, it doesnt just have to be that % orange, but that % orange with no markings


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

randomcookiemonsta said:


> ok so what would you call this? (bought as hypo from welshreptilebreeders ant kiddi. )


Hypo/Hypo tangerine if his body is more orange than usual, pics a little washed out...


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

randomcookiemonsta said:


> ok so what would you call this? (bought as hypo from welshreptilebreeders ant kiddi. )



Gorgeous colour :mf_dribble:...Hypo Tangerine! x


----------



## Art_Gekko (Aug 9, 2009)

ToxicSiren said:


> That site is our rescues and help site. It was set up by Gothgirl on here and theres a few rehomers around the country. We take in any reptiles in any condition and help them get well again. I mailny specialise in MBD (Metabolic Bone Disease). So far at the our rescue we have 2 leos with MBD, 3 leo partially sighted leos...2 with eye deformaties, a chinese water dragon with MBD and a bosc monitor with MBD, gout, thermal burns and an agression problem. Theres many more rehomers with reptiles with various problems too.


Wish I has the space to do something like that. Currently in a tiny basement flat, hence waiting to breed leo's next year when I have the space! Maybe next year I could help rehome poorly lizards too, though will have to wait til I have more experience xXx


----------



## randomcookiemonsta (Mar 5, 2009)

oh cool! got her with these 2 aswell for £60 for all 3 !!!!!:flrt:


----------



## Art_Gekko (Aug 9, 2009)

Lucky you. Wish I could find leo's that cheap!


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Art_Gekko said:


> Lucky you. Wish I could find leo's that cheap!


Lol best place to get cheap leos are the reptile shows. Next one closest to us is Doncaster Reptile show at Doncaster dome. Its on Sunday 6th Septmeber at 10.45 till about 4-5ish. I got my tremper albino there for £20! x


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Art_Gekko said:


> Lucky you. Wish I could find leo's that cheap!


what gecko's are you looking for ? we have gecko's that cheap ! lol...


----------



## Art_Gekko (Aug 9, 2009)

ToxicSiren said:


> Lol best place to get cheap leos are the reptile shows. Next one closest to us is Doncaster Reptile show at Doncaster dome. Its on Sunday 6th Septmeber at 10.45 till about 4-5ish. I got my tremper albino there for £20! x


Ah ok thanks. Am pretty new to this having pets thing as wasn't allowed them as a kid. Have only been looking at my local pet stores as it seemed the easiest thing to do as you know who to talk to then if something goes wrong.

It's about £60 for a 2-3 month old leo there!

Will definitely check out this reptile show. Do you have to buy tickets or anything? Can see my boyfriend being annoyed at you for suggesting it when I come back with lots of new lizards ^_^

xXx


----------



## Art_Gekko (Aug 9, 2009)

Kev132 said:


> what gecko's are you looking for ? we have gecko's that cheap ! lol...


I don't know what leo's I want yet other than two females as I want them to breed with my male leo. Have posted a thread in the genetics section but no one's responded so far 

tremper albino's have been suggested in this thread though.

xXx


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Art_Gekko said:


> Ah ok thanks. Am pretty new to this having pets thing as wasn't allowed them as a kid. Have only been looking at my local pet stores as it seemed the easiest thing to do as you know who to talk to then if something goes wrong.
> 
> It's about £60 for a 2-3 month old leo there!
> 
> ...


Lol oops. Oh well no you dont have to buy tickets...its just £5 entry per person on the door. :2thumb:


----------

